# Need For Speed: The Run



## Sarath (Sep 5, 2011)

Introducing NEED FOR SPEED: THE RUN 

Official Website: Need for Speed The Run | Need for Speed Racing Game

The next in the Need for Speed franchise is another awesome looking game, forcing lovers of arcade racing count down to the release date which is 18.11.2011. November last year saw NFS: Hot Pursuit, another spectacular game. Lets hope this lives upto the reputation of the NFS franchise. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I pre-ordered the NFS-The Run due to release on 18th Nov' 2011. We can discuss about the game here. We can add each other to expand the autolog and thus having a big community of NFS players here. This way we can enrich our online gameplay experience. Hoping to see many of you on the "Independent Pass" 
So share your online IDs here.

*PSN IDs:*
Sarath_1 


*XBL IDs:*


*PC IDs:*
samarth619 (Origin ID)

~Originally wanted to just have PSN IDs but that would not serve a universal purpose and hence added all (popular) gaming platforms
~I will add your ID to the main post on request and preferrably so to make it a concise list. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*pre-orders.in/eablockbusterhits11/Images/NFS.jpg

*Pre-order Details:*
*pre-orders.in/eablockbusterhits11/*pre-orders.in/eablockbusterhits11/Images/Grand-Draw.jpg

Online websites for pre-ordering:
*www.letsbuy.com/electronics-arts-need-for-speed-the-run-ps3-p-19994
*www.game4u.com/shop/faces/tiles/pr...catalogueID=1&categoryID=12&parentCategoryID=
*www.flipkart.com/games/itmczwyrkhs...fw--&ref=a459a507-439f-4085-94d4-ba13fccdc0f6
*www.nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW4295
*intencity.in/itemselect.do?titemCode=3521

Not officially on EA website:
*www.consoul.in/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=22140 (_lowest price 2250/- and only place I found standard edition for sale_)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trailers:
This one is my favourite. Sorry but couldn't help favouring this one.
[YOUTUBE]V2WeeL8EFrA[/YOUTUBE]

More trailers:
Launch Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]vR693MTwzq8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0cU0XJw-WNo[/YOUTUBE]





> Adrenaline junkies and speed fiends will find themselves on the wrong side of the law when they race for their lives in Need for Speed: The Run. This game takes players on a heart-pounding cross-country race from San Francisco to New York. Players are lured into an underground world of illicit, high-stakes racing. The heat is on -- and it isn't just the fuzz who are after you. Entering the race is just the beginning as you blow across borders, weave through dense urban traffic, rocket down icy mountain passes and navigate narrow canyons at breakneck speeds.
> 
> Powered by DICE's state-of-the-art Frostbite 2 engine, Need for Speed: The Run takes the action racing genre to new heights with stunning visuals and car physics that hug the road even at top speeds all built around a gripping storyline. The cars are hot, the racing is intense and the story will have you at the edge of your seat ... all the way from the Golden Gate Bridge to the Empire State building.
> 
> Source: consoul.in &bull; View topic - Need for Speed: The Run - pre orders


----------



## jsjs (Sep 6, 2011)

Wo, i m waiting, at last a storyline nfs after nfs:undercover


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2011)

I am not going for it unless the damage is real


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 6, 2011)

Will buy only after reading reviews !


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2011)

lywyre said:


> I am not going for it unless the damage is real



The damage would be real for sure, but on your purse. 

after NFS cabron & underwear, i've stopped falling for the hype EA makes.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2011)

^^ Underwear.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 6, 2011)

I will be pre ordering this one next month. HP was my first pre order. Just cant help splurging on this one. The gameplay videos are promising. 

Haven't played Undercover and Shift but Carbon was not all that bad. The mountain race with the lambo is etched into my mind. The Most Wanted however remains my favourite and I would go ahead and say that it was the best in the series.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 7, 2011)

Carbon and shift were quite good although shift was for semi simulators. Undercover was average at best. I'm honestly not that excited for this specially because this one is from electronic arts as I have seem their gimmicks. Will get this one only after positive reviews.
As far as I know there is already a thread regarding this game so mods please merge this one with that thread.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 7, 2011)

Aren't all NFS games from EA? If its the developer then I don't know if Blackbox and EA are the same.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

As always trailer rocks. Hopefully the game will also do the same.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Sep 8, 2011)

Imo , the first NFS was the best in the series. Come on , it had the awesome Ferrari 512 Testarossa! How could you not love that car!

I'll be buying this one only after the reviews though , trailers can be so misleading (they're good I admit)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Aren't all NFS games from EA? If its the developer then I don't know if Blackbox and EA are the same.



Actually Electronic Arts are publisher while Blackbox are the developers of this game but with attitude of Electronic arts with this series I have lost faith in them.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope this one in on par with MW.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope the off-road in this game is for REAL man. 

I am looking for off-road racing game, can anyone help me....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> I hope this one in on par with MW.



yeah..a good gripping story with this game will be a treat to all gamers


----------



## Alok (Sep 8, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> I am looking for off-road racing game, can anyone help me....



Dirt Series is best for off-road.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2011)

Just completed the demo and I have mixed thoughts on it. It's good, but not something you haven't already seen before. The concept of this game, however, is a bit different. Unlike the previous games, where you compete against a certain number of racers for first position, this isn't like that. I mean you are competing for the top spot, but this is one giant race from San Francisco to New York. So when you start the race, I'm assuming you'll be the last (say around 200th position) and then slowly work your way up to 1st, before you touch New York.

You're offered 2 levels in the demo; Desert Hills level which takes place in Death Valley National Park, California & the Summit level, which takes place in the snow clad mountains of Independence, Colorado. You have 2 vehicles to choose from; The Lamborghini Gallardo LP550-2 and the Porsche 911 Carrera S. Out of which, only the Gallardo is playable and the Carrera will be unlocked, if you invite a friend. 4 difficulty levels; Easy, Normal, Hard & Extreme.

So we start off with the Desert hills level, where you are instantly dropped into 160th position and have to race through the other 9-10 odd racers, who are ahead of you. The challenges here are mainly on-coming vehicles that you can crash into. Just like the previous games, you can take short-cut routes as an alternate path. There's a new addition to the gameplay called 'Rewind'. Like the name states, it's a time reversal feature, in a manner of speaking. If you wreck your car in a major crash, the screen fades out and a rewind icon appears and you're pulled back by 15 secs (approx). This is to rectify the error that you had made and approach it carefully the next time. The amount of times you can use this feature, depends on the level of difficulty you chose. Controls were a bit off in the beginning, as it didn't notice any button for hand-brake, which was odd. Cleared that area in 2 minutes and 39 secs.

Off to the Summit track and this is where the fun really began. You'll see a short cut-scene of the protagonist, Jack out standing near a road blocked path and a car just gushes past him tearing apart the roadblock. We then take control of our car and resume our race. Throughout the race, we have just one opponent to deal with. This is a snow-clad mountain area and you'll see rockets being launched from a distance, thus creating an avalanche in front of us. You'll have to wade through all the boulders and rocks that keep falling in front of you. At the same time, you have to avoid falling off the cliff, as they aren't barricaded. This level looks stunning coupled with awesome physics. It's sort of adrenaline pumping. Felt more like Split/Second events being adopted. Clocked time was 3:28.

I'll quickly comment on the performance and sound. The performance was horrible on the 360. The frame rates were extremely poor and V-Sync had been taken out. The graphics looked really blurred in some parts and rendering physics effects took a massive toll. I'm sure it would look way better on the PC, but I doubt the people with low configurations would be able to play it. Crash effects were average. It's a demanding engine all right. Soundtrack was pretty dull and nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 19, 2011)

Fingure crossed man


----------



## Garbage (Oct 19, 2011)

@Ethan_Hunt Thanks. Repo++;


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

Demo out on PSN?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 19, 2011)

Release date?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yes, I will update the main post with release date and pre order details.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2011)

Release date - 15 nov 2011


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

It says 18th Nov here


----------



## vickybat (Oct 19, 2011)

Guys the icing on the cake is that this game is going to use the same frostbite 2 engine seen in battlefield 3. 

So the visuals are going to be breathtaking in my opinion.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 19, 2011)

That means it will look like a powerpoint slideshow on my pc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarath said:


> It says 18th Nov here


November 18th is the official European release date, the 15th is for North America.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> That means it will look like a powerpoint slideshow on my pc



Depends on the PC. :-8


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Another NFS game. Waiting for another disappointment.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Another NFS game. Waiting for another disappointment.



Why? Hot Pursuit was pretty awesome.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

For me, so so. Nothing special.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 20, 2011)

^^ New nfs hot pursuit has kind of acquired cult status. Its a brilliant game.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the old HP2 more.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Rewind feature!? Race Driver Grid says Hi!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Need For Speed was awesome until Most Wanted.

After that it's just.....


----------



## Sarath (Oct 20, 2011)

HP was good especially the online play. The same reason why the second pre-order I ever do is again a NFS


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there any gameplay video available?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 21, 2011)

Preview: Need for Speed: The Run - Deeper than Hot Pursuit, prettier than Battlefield? Gameplay Preview - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

Looks great. As an avid NFS fan, I'll give this one a try as it'll have a story and is made with FB2.0 = drool-worthy. 

Street racers w/o stories like HP are boring. For me.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 24, 2011)

Pre-ordered my copy from letsbuy for 2500/- using 500 off coupon  Yipee!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2011)

Console?!..why dont you get it for PC, its just 999rs here :\


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2011)

Racing on console is more fun.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2011)

Its just the controller that makes the difference(x360 controller for 1000 bucks). You seem to have a good rig, could have made sense to get it on PC for a cheaper price.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2011)

Nah my PC was build with "It can play Crysis(2)" on the mind. I only do FPS and more so the ORPGs.

PC for FPS & MMORPG
PS3 for Racing, Adventure/Action


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

he





Ethan_Hunt said:


> There's a new addition to the gameplay called 'Rewind'. Like the name states, it's a time reversal feature, in a manner of speaking. If you wreck your car in a major crash, the screen fades out and a rewind icon appears and you're pulled back by 15 secs (approx). This is to rectify the error that you had made and approach it carefully the next time. The amount of times you can use this feature, depends on the level of difficulty you chose.



The rewind feature is the same as we have in DIRT 3, which is another awsome game with stunning graphics (PC).
What has made run stand apart for me is that the story doesnt just progresses from inside the car. The game follows with our protagonist stepping out of the car in the world as well. So you race on car and on foot as well. I was waiting for you to shed some light on how the game incorporated the two aspects, but it seems the demo didnt have any on foot. None the less, nice little review ....



Sarath said:


> Racing on console is more fun.



it aint actully as you can just connect the 360 controller on PC and and get better experience. Thats what I do ....


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2011)

The Demo was good. Waiting for the release now 

@sam9s: What? Its clear, you prefer PC while I do the console. I understand what you are trying to say but lets leave it here for now.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

^^ Suits me ... however I still wonder how racing on console becomes more fun..... logically when the only difference is the controller, which you can connect to PC as well. (on the contrary PC should be more fun as it offers better graphics)


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2011)

^40" screen, controller, and a nice couch; make it sweeter for me. 

I don't notice much difference in graphics actually. If I can't perceive it, it doesn't bother me. In fact the best game visually I have ever played is Heavy Rain on the PS3.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^40" screen, controller, and a nice couch; make it sweeter for me.
> 
> I don't notice much difference in graphics actually. If I can't perceive it, it doesn't bother me. In fact the best game visually I have ever played is Heavy Rain on the PS3.



mmm well I have connected my 47" and my HT, with my PC as well for these racing games, and I play lying on my bed. For all other I shift to my 24" DELL display ..... so for me atleast PC experience is way ahead ...... anyway...
Dont know about PS3, but there is pretty drastic difference in gfx quality between PC and 360.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 26, 2011)

So you just replaced the console and with a HT setup. That's one and the same then.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Except graphics, may be.


----------



## ashintomson (Nov 15, 2011)

REVIEWS are out as i expected ... YEAhh this 1 sucks ... 

Need for Speed: The Run Review - PlayStation 3 Review at IGN


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

I kinda expected this TBH.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarath said:


> So you just replaced the console and with a HT setup. That's one and the same then.



I replaced the console with *PC *, _not _with HT ..  isnt one and the same thing I presume ... ...



ashintomson said:


> REVIEWS are out as i expected ... YEAhh this 1 sucks ...
> 
> Need for Speed: The Run Review - PlayStation 3 Review at IGN



It doesnt look like it says the game sucks .... ??? Infact I like more arcade style of racing like Most Wanted had, rather than sim .... few point that the review says ...



> Developer Black Box has been making NFS games for over a decade, and they bring a lot of that arcade style, nitrous fueled racing action back. Racing down snow and ice covered tracks, skidding along a turn and narrowly avoiding plummeting off the edge of a cliff face is exhilarating. Weaving through traffic on a crowded freeway feels tense and frightening.
> 
> The locales are definitely best part of this Need for Speed. In fact, The Run has some of the most gorgeous and interesting set pieces I've seen in a racing game. The Rockies, Yosemite National Park, San Francisco, even the New Jersey Turnpike are all lifelike and well detailed



Now what appears to be the problem is not what I would call ... sucks ... 

*1. Inability to customize and upgrade.
2. Non existant story
3. Not an impressive AI
4. Scripted events .*

These are some of the drawbacks IGN has listed, personally I am ok maybe with the 1st one and the 4th. But I definitely would have loved to have a story and a good AI, but all in all,  it doest give an impression that the game sucks ... I still am sure its gonna give the same adrenaline pumping arcade style action that Most Wanted gave .....

Waiting for Gamespot review


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Now what appears to be the problem is not what I would call ... sucks ...
> 
> *1. Inability to customize and upgrade.
> 2. Non existant story
> ...




I hate the so called story of NFS since Underground. Just a career tree like Hot Pursuit 2 would do. What's the need of a f***** story in a racing game, that too an arcade one?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ Agreed to an extent ...... in fact that takes more points out for it to be called crap ..... But yea a little story like Most Wanted had..... would have been more appreciated, by me at-least ...


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Just give me posh locales and Lamborghinis.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

I like to customise and upgrade my car. Also nice story won't hurt. I had high hopes from this game but it came as just an above average title.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 15, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> REVIEWS are out as i expected ... YEAhh this 1 sucks ...
> 
> Need for Speed: The Run Review - PlayStation 3 Review at IGN



Judgement based on the reviews? :\
I lost the lease respect on IGN yesterday when I read the Halo Anniversary review. And decided not to take these reviews seriously anymore, specially IGN.
Btw, the locations in Run look pretty good.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

May be user scores at Metacritic is a better indicator. COD MW3 is currently rated 1.9/10 out of 3218 votes.


----------



## ashintomson (Nov 15, 2011)

my frnd started playing it n called me yesterday he was really disappointed with the story... n ........ ol reviews are avg ....


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 15, 2011)

Gonna play this tonight....hope it's not another sh!tty Shift....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> May be user scores at Metacritic is a better indicator. COD MW3 is currently rated 1.9/10 out of 3218 votes.



What the heck ?? Seriously 1.9 ??



ithehappy said:


> Gonna play this tonight....hope it's not another sh!tty Shift....



Shift is not a shi!!y game its a semi simulator and pretty good at that. As for run its a arcade racing game nothing like shift.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

May be he is referring to Shift 2, which is buggy as hell on PC. And regarding MW3, check for yourself at Metacritic.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah shift 2 was buggy but not sh!tty after patches.
Yes I did checked it.


----------



## revolt (Nov 15, 2011)

run where?


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

If you are a fan of the series, run to the game, if not, then run from the game, I presume.


----------



## revolt (Nov 16, 2011)

Please dont play this another bad game from EA.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 16, 2011)

You got it already  How?


----------



## revolt (Nov 16, 2011)

that is not important.what important is what i have posted.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

revolt said:


> that is not important.what important is what i have posted.



LOL  
Yeah gentleman's rule. Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 16, 2011)

You work for EA > got the game
Just lost your job/ game really sucks > your views on game


----------



## sam9s (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ OR ... He got the game. was bashed by Boss or Wife ..... Game really sucks ...lolzz   

@revolt ... just kidding BTW


----------



## revolt (Nov 17, 2011)

i am not married.and wont get too as i dont want to ruin my life.
my boss is an idiot who also plays with me during the weekends with some of his mates.Btw he only plays nfs and gets pwned like a noob.then cries and quits the match.

yes i got the complementary ea copy.
Btw you guys can check about the validity of my statement now the game is officially out i think.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Shift is not a shi!!y game its a semi simulator and pretty good at that. As for run its a arcade racing game nothing like shift.


That was my opinion. I hated Shift more than any other racing games.


Skud said:


> May be he is referring to Shift 2, which is buggy as hell on PC.


Both, besides Shift 2 ran very smoothly, its just one of those rarest game which I've uninstalled just after playing for few minutes.

I see others are saying that this game is bad, this is exactly opposite from what I've seen and read elsewhere.
Anyway, will start tomorrow, lets see.......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2011)

This game blows. Colorado rockies part was fun.The track variety is good. But there are some serious flaws, bugs and performance issues. Another disappointment.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 20, 2011)

letsbuy is yet to give me my game. So much for a pre-order that sleeps.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 21, 2011)

Completed the game this morning, and the last race was awesome...


----------



## mitraark (Nov 21, 2011)

The last race alone makes the 3 hours it takes to finish the game worth it


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 21, 2011)

mitraark said:


> The last race alone makes the 3 hours it takes to finish the game worth it



Totally agree...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 21, 2011)

I need the game fast fast FAST!

Response from letsbuy:


> *We would like to inform you that currently the product is not available, however, we are procuring the product and be assured, as soon the product is procured, it will be dispatched on priority against your order.*



What the HECK! It's a pre-order fo pete's sake. Damn them!


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2011)

Review in a nutshell from tdf members ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 21, 2011)

^ Not worth playing. There isn't much except.. different tracks and environments.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 22, 2011)

3 hours in, so far -  enjoying it. Just reached LV.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 23, 2011)

I completed Colorado area this morning and I'm enjoying it as well. My drive level is currently at 8. The vehicles unlocked in SP are completely retarded. I got to pick the Gallardo, as soon as I hit Vegas. Independence Pass track was totally kick-ass. The time trials really do a number on me, as I hate anything which is time critical.


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2011)

How's the performance of the game in PC apart from the frame rate cap? Lags or anything? And graphics?

A future patch might unlock the frame cap:-

Need For Speed: The Run; Black Box might remove the FPS cap via a future patch | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 23, 2011)

Guys will "THE RUN" will run in my below config:
Intel DH67CL,
i5 2400 3.1GHZ,
Zotac GT440 1GB DDR3
Samsung 22" LED
HDD 1TB WD

I'm planning to buys this game.. do suggest whether it will run or not?


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> How's the performance of the game in PC apart from the frame rate cap? Lags or anything? And graphics?
> 
> A future patch might unlock the frame cap:-
> 
> Need For Speed: The Run; Black Box might remove the FPS cap via a future patch | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


Not too happy with the performance - slowdowns here and there tend to ruin the experience. It's presented very well though


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 23, 2011)

I didn't face any slowdowns. But the game crashed a couple of times. However when it ran,  it ran very smoothly with all the settings at ultra. Didn't check the frame-rates though. Unfortunately, mine wasn't the limited edition, so couldn't drive 1 car I really wanted to drive.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 23, 2011)

tonight I am gonna install it.  hope it works and all goes well


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2011)

mehaboob528 said:


> Guys will "THE RUN" will run in my below config:
> Intel DH67CL,
> i5 2400 3.1GHZ,
> Zotac GT440 1GB DDR3
> ...



Yes it will but not on full settings.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 23, 2011)

guys Problem.. Game keeps on loading (black screen with animated icon in Top right) nothing happens after that.. any one experienced it..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2011)

Try reinstalling the game. It happened to me with NFS Shift and reinstall solved that.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 24, 2011)

I started it yesterday and first impressions were good. The game world feels good once again. 
Gonna play it alongside Skyrim for time-pass.


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 24, 2011)

@GamerAnand: Thanks bro..
At which settings i can play without any hassle...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2011)

mehaboob528 said:


> @GamerAnand: Thanks bro..
> At which settings i can play without any hassle...



You are welcome.  I guess you can play on medium settings without any hassles.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 26, 2011)

Completed the game this morning and I loved it. The final race was an adrenaline rush, but was highly scripted and was less challenging. The sound effects of this game were brilliant. Storyline was decent. Location variety and graphics were amazing. Addition of the 'Reset' feature was definitely a boon for novices like me. 

So this definitely gets my vote for providing a thrill ride and proving to be a good addition of the franchise.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 27, 2011)

This game is locked on 30 FPS. Nice


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2011)

In to the game almost 60% .... and I must say ......... LOVING IT ...... after a long time after MW, NFS has my respect. The only game I enjoyed was SHIFT after MW, not even HP 2010. But SHIFT was an all together different style. With RUN, the same adrenaline rush is back, with gorgeous tracks, landscapes and absolute stunning scenery. (on ULTRA@1080p) High paced, hollywood style fuming races ..... enough story line to keep me interested, and last but not the least ..... tough nail biting combat races (on HARD settings) ..... This games rocks in all respects ....... Glad to have NFS back .......


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 28, 2011)

Finished, run time 2 hrs 25 mins. Normal mode.
This is the most unstable game I've ever played. In places it was awesome that nothing can beat it, and in some places it's very kiddish and irritating. Some bugs were there too, like KB controls got reset sometimes, Game crashed twice, at the last race don't know what happened Fraps got exited by it's own from the game!
The last race was meaningless too, you just have to keep the car running and survive the train lines and the shipping dock(or whatever that is) and you'll be closed down to the rival automatically and all you have to do is just keep accelerating for last less than 1 km.
The thing which I hated most is the Reset time limit and Try Again options. How nonsense it is that you can't restart a race more than five times, yes it will be needed hardly but still. And that Try Again pop up and cracking sky sound along with it is pretty weird and stupid, kiddish obviously. As usual this is the smallest game I've played this far.
Overall I liked it, especially the dodging of helicopter bullets, cars and that ice falling stage was awesome. The music environment throughout the game was very good too, as Sam said it was like Hollywood movies. And I also like the man to man/police chases, it was pretty fun in intervals.
I'd give this a 6.5/10.
My favorite remained the HP anyway.

BTW- Whatever you do don't take that idiotic Pagani for the last race, the controlling of the car is disgusting, even when it's say Normal, IMO it felt like Challenging. Don't know why I couldn't take some cars, got said, needed Limited Edition or Signature Edition! Oops, what edition did I run?


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Well too bad for you, bad rip I guess .... I had no such problem at all, certainly no bugs what so ever. ......


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Well too bad for you, bad rip I guess .... I had no such problem at all, certainly no bugs what so ever. ......


Well it wasn't a rip but a full version! Did you play Limited Edition or something like that?
Now I am playing it for fun, selecting stages manually, and now I can chose some cars which was locked during the main gameplay. I think driver level has something to do with it. When I finished I was on Level 11, I guess it wasn't enough to unlock some/all cars.
Continuing the Challenging mode and playing the main game stages with different cars, it's more fun now


----------



## sam9s (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope no limited edition. And mine was full version as well. 2 ISOs Black Box edition......


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Nope no limited edition. And mine was full version as well. 2 ISOs Black Box edition......


Same here!


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 29, 2011)

Yesterday at last I made it working..what is the size of installation Directory who got full version.. I am much more casual Gamer.. I play once in week so(I don't think I will even finish this Game.). I got myself a rip (4.7Gb). Mine installation Directory (or say Extraction Directory) is 15.3GB.. .


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ I have a question for you guys:


Spoiler



Did any of you get to drive the Aventador?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> ^^ I have a question for you guys:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Which one is that?



clmlbx said:


> Yesterday at last I made it working..what is the size of installation Directory who got full version.. I am much more casual Gamer.. I play once in week so(I don't think I will even finish this Game.). I got myself a rip (4.7Gb). Mine installation Directory (or say Extraction Directory) is 15.3GB.. .


My installation folder is 17.1 GB.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 29, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Which one is that?



Have you completed the game? If not, then don't read it, as it might be a spoiler to some.


Spoiler



In the last stage of the career, you have to choose between 3 cars after the Helicopter shootout scene ends. 1 is a Pagani, 1 is a Porsche, and the 3rd is a Lamborghini Avantador. Were you able to select the Aventador?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 29, 2011)

17GB..hmm. dunno what is missing in Mine.. Most probably Languages and videos must be shrinked so not bad.. got almost everything and with size of 4.7 GB .. Only problem is it takes 90 mins to install(extract) on my system at least.  stiil not bad enjoying it  even my frontech game Pad works with it.. ..Just it shows it as a Wheel.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Have you completed the game? If not, then don't read it, as it might be a spoiler to some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I wouldn't have replied if I didn't finish!
Anyway, I took the Pagani, and frankly I forgot if I could select the Lamborghini or not, but from common sense I can say it wasn't available as I wouldn't select the crap Pagani then.



clmlbx said:


> 17GB..hmm. dunno what is missing in Mine.. Most probably Languages and videos must be shrinked so not bad.. got almost everything and with size of 4.7 GB .. Only problem is it takes 90 mins to install(extract) on my system at least.  stiil not bad enjoying it  even my frontech game Pad works with it.. ..Just it shows it as a Wheel.


90 mins? That's so boring dude.
Btw- How did you make that cool siggy dude?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ Nothing much just used Table Tags with pure Text..yes,90 min is boring but with size of just 4.7GB.. It is reasonable.. decompression takes time.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ Nothing much just used Table Tags with pure Text..yes,90 min is boring but with size of just 4.7GB.. It is reasonable.. decompression takes time.


Thanks.
Don't have much idea about decompression, so I wouldn't comment.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 29, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I wouldn't have replied if I didn't finish!
> Anyway, I took the Pagani, and frankly I forgot if I could select the Lamborghini or not, but from common sense I can say it wasn't available as I wouldn't select the crap Pagani then.



Dude, there were only 3 cars. I could see all 3 standing side by side. But selecting the Aventador, it showed, 'Locked, for Limited Edition' or something. You didn't even see the car?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Dude, there were only 3 cars. I could see all 3 standing side by side. But selecting the Aventador, it showed, 'Locked, for Limited Edition' or something. You didn't even see the car?


Yea, of course I saw the car, but yes, you're right, it said locked for LE, right.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally I played the Run and I am loving it. Just finished Stage 1. Looks interesting. 
(PS3)


----------



## revolt (Nov 30, 2011)

got the game played and completed it worst game.Now i want to throw my copy out! damn.1640 rs wasted.:


----------



## sam9s (Nov 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> My installation folder is 17.1 GB.



Mine is 17.1 GB as well ......


----------



## Sarath (Dec 2, 2011)

Just reached the Rockies. The game is very difficult at this stage. I like the new gameplay. It keeps you on the edge always. The AI is dumb though.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

superb Gameplay.. this one really goes for one of the best in series. Just completed Rockies(stage 5). I love new tactics, police Road blocks are active and not dumb as before.. even environment is active(in sense are solid and car crash) with rocks,stones, trees. till now best things I found is Sand storm(very short but looked gr8) and best, avalanche. It was awesome.. With Rocks,stones falling in roads. Helicopters. Active competitors and police..(not dumb like previous games)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 3, 2011)

Last race is just awesome and real tough.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarath (Dec 3, 2011)

Just finished the game. Really liked it. Will move to "hard" and extreme after exams. They mean it when they say it's hard. 

The cops are just PITA. They are dynamic unlike before and really send a shiver down your spine. Hate them!

The last race...WOW! couldn't have asked for better. Really awesome.

Overall a nice game. Only complain if you have to make is, is that it's short. I knew the reviews were another "MW or Underground" mourning articles 

Definitely worth playing. 3000 is too much to pay but it's good if you get it used for <1500


----------



## mehaboob528 (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys.. I'm stuck at Stage 6(Make Up Time).. Can anybody give me saved files of that stage..


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 20, 2011)

Me too stuck at level 8 from days now.. not stuck stuck means I have not played game from last 15-20 Days at least... hope to finish it one Day.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2011)

mehaboob528 said:


> Guys.. I'm stuck at Stage 6(Make Up Time).. Can anybody give me saved files of that stage..


I thought I posted the save games in the dedicated thread.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice game.. I am using Logitech Driving force GT ... awesome experience...totally.. though I would have loved the in-car cam(which gives dashboard view)


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm now on 26th position and enjoying this game a lot - after a long time I'm playing a racing game with something new


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 4, 2012)

well, as always, the graphics n trailers are gettin better by the versions...
hope da gameplay n story is also strong lyk... or atleast lyk NFS Most Wanted.
Dont want another dud..
feels sad dat those who dont hav a graphic card, wont be able 2 enjoy it, as it looks....


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ no it's not line NFS MW ( it still the best racing game IMO ) - the single player campaign is too short and it will finish before you even know it ( completed in 2.5 Hrs ) - when you will complete the game you will feel like this should be the beginning.

NFS MW was far more better than this - you can roam freely in the city , Tune/Upgrade cars, play hide and seek with cops, mod your cars to reduce heat level, defeating down blacklisted opponents was much more tougher and the ending was just unforgeable - Run has none of this.

The starting of NFS Run was awesome and those button press moments too - but this game could have been much more better if they had added MW like gameplay.


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a **** game, I got my copy on first day and I'm totally disappointed  Thank god, I've BF3 LE


----------



## IronCruz (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys I'm on lvl 7.  The planes. I've got a problem. When I slow down gear shifts down but it doesn't shift up and fire comes out of the exhaust. I tried reinstalling, but didn't work. Please tell me the solution. I've set transmission to automatic.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guys, my Origin ID is "samarth619"... I'm playing NFS The Run via Origin Client on Laptop.

Kindly add me in the friends' list and do inform me here too.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

Completed run ~1 week ago. It took 6 days to complete the whole game. 
Enjoyed it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 30, 2012)

It took me 2 hrs and 15-20 minutes to complete the campaign , and It wasn't nearly as terrible as I imagined it to be.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys, I have a question... In NFS: The Run, the prize amount is $ 250,000 which is quite a big amount.

I was on level 6 or 7, (before getting the Teir 5 Supercars, at Uri's garage)... I was racing on the highway with the Audi R8 (v10 engine) at high speeds, PLUS nitrous applied..! Suddenly, the Mafia overtakes me in their Black SUV's (and start shooting too) like I was taking a stroll in the park.
EA, are you kidding me?

And, If Mafia had access to that kind of cars & skilled drivers, why couldn't they participate in the run themselves for the money and kill Jack later on?  And what the hell were they driving? Devil's personal SUV??


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2013)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, I have a question... In NFS: The Run, the prize amount is $ 250,000 which is quite a big amount.
> 
> I was on level 6 or 7, (before getting the Teir 5 Supercars, at Uri's garage)... I was racing on the highway with the Audi R8 (v10 engine) at high speeds, PLUS nitrous applied..! Suddenly, the Mafia overtakes me in their Black SUV's (and start shooting too) like I was taking a stroll in the park.
> EA, are you kidding me?
> ...


Don't try to find logic in EA games(yes, even for Mass Effect 3 type games), in MW 2012 a police car can catch upto my 300km+ veyron, and only way to outrun is to go 350+ go figure.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> in MW 2012 a police car can catch upto my 300km+ veyron, and only way to outrun is to go 350+ go figure.


They couldn't catch the Veyron in the main race, but when roaming in the city with it they can catch easy! Pretty nonsense.


----------

